# Western Hognose Enclosures!



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, can you Hognose owners post me some pictures of your Western Hognose's enclosure please?
I am interested!
Thanks,
Dan : victory:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I used faunariums filled with Aspen. If you go that route make sure before you get the hoggie that the temps are fine and stable throughout.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

heres mine 









the hoggy is acctully the same one as in robbies pic 

its just simply a small contico with a hide an water


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Top of the middle image and the snake in the bottom image are indeed the youngster you now own Jack


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww so not my baby lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Very top image is your wee Hoggie when he was just a sub, Adam


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I haven't got a picture, but I'll give you a good idea.

Have the main viv, filled with Aspen with 2 hides, then in the hot/cold end.
Test it. Have a RUB filled with sand. Since Hoggies come from Sandy areas, it'll allow them to tunnel and play around, and then have the Aspen for their general sleeping


----------

